# a NightTrain in brass and HPL



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi everybody!

I was not very active on the forum the last months. Life is running quite crazy ath the moment. But at least I had the chance to finish a frame, I've been working on for a while.

It is a 90% scaled Night train shape with a 6 mm brass core, blue FR4 and brass spacers and kirinite inlays and forktips.

The scales are made of black HPL. Everything is sanded up to 1600 grid and polished.

The name on the bottom of the frame is blasted with glass powder and a stencil. It's the fist time I tried this technique on a letter size of 5 mm, but I'm quite satisfied with the result.

The lanyard is a woven leather band with brass endcaps and a brass slider.

I hope you like it! Thanks for watching!


----------



## Cross886 (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow nice work!!


----------



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

That's stunning!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's ridiculous!! :yeahright:


----------



## Stixshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Echt schön!

The brass core is really classy, and I like the blue spacers & blue fork tips! Excellent work!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice work!!!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Stunning! All the different colors and sheen and laminations and-wow. With those materials, it's probably indestructible as well.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That thing is GORGEOUS! I missed seeing your work. I can relate to the craziness of life right now.

Florida Forks


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice jewel!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

So elegant, so classy, I love it!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Cross886 said:


> Wow nice work!!


Thank you!



QuotidianPrepper said:


> That's stunning!


Thanks mate!



devils son in law said:


> That's ridiculous!! :yeahright:


Thanks a lot!



Stixshooter said:


> Echt schön!
> 
> The brass core is really classy, and I like the blue spacers & blue fork tips! Excellent work!


Glad that you like it! Danke sehr!



MakeSlingshots said:


> Nice work!!!


Thanks!



d3moncow said:


> Stunning! All the different colors and sheen and laminations and-wow. With those materials, it's probably indestructible as well.


Ha-Nothing is indestructible! But the HPL is quite tough stuff, Thank you d3moncow 



Arnisador78 said:


> That thing is GORGEOUS! I missed seeing your work. I can relate to the craziness of life right now.
> 
> Florida Forks


Thank you for the kind words, Arnisador!



Peter Recuas said:


> Nice jewel!


Thanks Peter!



DukaThe said:


> So elegant, so classy, I love it!


Thank you!


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Woooow...that thing is crazy,beautiful and a real stunner....awsome...
Your black hpl looks realy nice (must mir mal sagen wo du das her bekommst )
See you ...


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Outstanding! Love the brass.....and everything else about it


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Großartige Arbeit!

Ein Kunstwerk!



Rip


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

This would look right at home in a jewelry shop window, next to some Rolex and Breitling watches. You Sir, are an Artist!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

What joy to see their work !!!!  :wave:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

An OUTSTANDING piece of SLINGSHOT-ART!!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

The design on that shooter literally melts into your hand.

It reminds me of those clocks on Salvador Dali's paintings. Something of the abstract in this slingshot!!

Your craftsmanship is AWESOME!!! Everything is well produced to be both functional and pleasing to the eye (which, for me, is synonym of functionality. There's no beauty without its practical side)

THANK YOU once again for sharing your art with us!!!!

Kind regards ...Q


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

It stops one one from breathing for a few moments!!

Elegant, beautiful and many other flattering adjectives aptly apply the visual pleasure it commands. Looks a charm to have in the hand too!!!!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

derandy said:


> Woooow...that thing is crazy,beautiful and a real stunner....awsome...
> Your black hpl looks realy nice (must mir mal sagen wo du das her bekommst )
> See you ...


Thanks a lot, Andy! Looking forward to see you!



quarterinmynose said:


> Outstanding! Love the brass.....and everything else about it


Thanks for the kind words, QIMN!



Vly62 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!


Thank you Vly62



Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> Großartige Arbeit!
> 
> Ein Kunstwerk!
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank! 



Viper010 said:


> This would look right at home in a jewelry shop window, next to some Rolex and Breitling watches. You Sir, are an Artist!


Many thanks, Viper! I hope this one does not end in a cabinet, but in the hands of a slingshot enthusiast and it is used often 



alfshooter said:


> What joy to see their work !!!!


Thank you Alf!



Quercusuber said:


> An OUTSTANDING piece of SLINGSHOT-ART!!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> The design on that shooter literally melts into your hand.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the praise, my friend! Ha, I never thought of Salvatore Dali's clocks as I made it. But on the 2nd view..... 

I like organic and fluid slingshot frames! They doesn't give you the feel to hold something "tecnical" in your hand, but rather a feel of a natural extention of your arm and hand! 



Rayshot said:


> It stops one one from breathing for a few moments!!
> 
> Elegant, beautiful and many other flattering adjectives aptly apply the visual pleasure it commands. Looks a charm to have in the hand too!!!!


Thanks for stopping by and for your kind words, Ray!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

I already have a NightTrain, but I just can't stop staring at this version. Looks awesome my friend! Elegance in materials for an already sophisticated design!

Have a nice slingshot weekend 

Tremo


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like another SSOTM medal to me. Exquisite in all ways from colors to strength to finish. You've covered all criteria quite well for SSOTM. Congratulations on a jewel!

The name customization blasted in the heel of the handle is an original idea I think, never saw this before. BTW salt also works for a nice soft blast finish...wash the area well with clear water afterwards.


----------



## LiquideBullet (May 21, 2014)

Excellent work!! ????????????????


----------



## frailuco (Jun 9, 2013)

This slingshot is super stylish very good job


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I feel like smoking cigars with it..


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I feel like smoking cigars with it..


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*Elegance never looked so grand, Sir Flicks.*









You do have a fabulous flair for combining elements of sleek sophistication, ergo comfort and powerful performance into one seamless marvel of graceful organic asymmetry. Congratulations to "Dusty." This one will have a bit of heft and liveliness to it, I'm sure.








Always a joy to see quality craftsmanship is still in vogue.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Tremoside said:


> I already have a NightTrain, but I just can't stop staring at this version. Looks awesome my friend! Elegance in materials for an already sophisticated design!
> 
> Have a nice slingshot weekend
> 
> Tremo


Thanks a lot Tremo! I had a VERY nice slingshot weekend. 3 days on a German meet with awesome friends! Shooting, fishing, forging, aluminium casting and a lot of other fun things!



Chuck Daehler said:


> Looks like another SSOTM medal to me. Exquisite in all ways from colors to strength to finish. You've covered all criteria quite well for SSOTM. Congratulations on a jewel!
> 
> The name customization blasted in the heel of the handle is an original idea I think, never saw this before. BTW salt also works for a nice soft blast finish...wash the area well with clear water afterwards.


Thank you, Chuck! I have a small sandblasting pistol in the size of an airbrush pistol. Usually it is used to clean very small metal surfaces. It was just a try, but it works very well!



LiquideBullet said:


> Excellent work!!


Thanks my friend!



frailuco said:


> This slingshot is super stylish very good job


Thanks, Frailuco!



honorary pie said:


> I feel like smoking cigars with it..


  Thank you honorary pie!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Poiema said:


> *Elegance never looked so grand, Sir Flicks.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your kind words, my friend! It really means a lot to me!

I am happy that you like it! You know that most probably, I would have given up this hobby a long time ago without your encouragement! A big THANK YOU for that!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

So shiny


----------



## sidehacker (Nov 29, 2015)

Outstanding!


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

as always - great sling!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow. ..????


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

reminds me of Saddam Husseins bathroom fittings


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Flicks&#8230;&#8230;what more can I add to what has already been expressed by all the community&#8230;..very, very nice! LBH2


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Sharker said:


> So shiny


Thank you Sharker!



sidehacker said:


> Outstanding!


Thanks, mate!



hainfelder said:


> as always - great sling!


Danke mein Freund!



pult421 said:


> Wow. ..






twang said:


> reminds me of Saddam Husseins bathroom fittings


They ARE his bathroom fittings!  Thanks twang!



LBH2 said:


> Flicks&#8230;&#8230;what more can I add to what has already been expressed by all the community&#8230;..very, very nice! LBH2


Thanks a lot my friend! Glad that you like it!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Looking U.S.D.A. CHOICE!!!!! Wunderbah!


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

OUTSTANDING !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your craftsmanship is amazing!!!!!!!! That is one beautiful slingshot


----------



## LiquideBullet (May 21, 2014)

I am really speechless... Today I received the MON.DRI NO.2 from E.G. And I dont know what to say... Everything I say, will not be enough...
This is one really excellent pfs slingshot... So beautifull and perfect...
Custom handmade for me... E.G. is a very kind guy, he also gave me some extra bonus like a good piece of kangroo leather, some nice pouches in different sizes, some targets and a nice paracord bracelet....

Thank you my friend... E.G. Ist the man and this is not the last slingshot I got from you...not by far my friend...thank you very much...

Anyone wants to have an excellent custom handmade and unique slingshot, just ask E.G... You will not be disapointed... You will get the unique slingshot of your life... Those are forever... I will never ever give it away...never!!!!!!!! ????????????????????


----------



## jaro (Jan 20, 2015)

Really nice! ????


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Wowww!! Very elegant!! Fantastic!!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Flatband said:


> Looking U.S.D.A. CHOICE!!!!! Wunderbah!


Thank you, Flatband!



fsa46 said:


> OUTSTANDING !


Thanks!



Tag said:


> Your craftsmanship is amazing!!!!!!!! That is one beautiful slingshot


Thanks a lot, Tag! Glad that you like it!



jaro said:


> Really nice!


Hey Jaro! Thanks for stopping by and your kind comment! I hope everything is fine! 



slingshotnew said:


> Wowww!! Very elegant!! Fantastic!!


Thank you!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

That is very sweet. I love the brass!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Mein Lieber!

Das ist in der Tat mal wieder ein Meisterwerk!

Chapeau! 


Liebe Grüße,

Be


----------

